# How many feeder you have in your tank ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I saw some picture with some feeder in the tank so the P's can eat whenever they want.

So at this moment of the day, how many feeder you have in your tank ?

me: 0


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

None...

*_Moved to Feeding & Nutrition_*


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I rarely have feeders in my rbp tank, but usually have lots of them in my gold spilo tank. This is because my saltwater lionfish only eats live feeders and I hate to go to the lfs all the time so I just scoop them out of the gold spilo tank.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I feed my p a few every night, otherwise he would just kill all of them and leave them to rot.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I never leave feeders in my tank for the leisure of my fish. I only put some in if it is feeding time. I believe in regularity in feed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

5 i usaully dont feed fedders
they are too messy


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

i got...lemme count







11 rosy reds cycling my tank but none in with my RBPs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got em in there so my reds hvae somethin to take there aggression out on since moving em to the new tank


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

me 2 mr freez, they are more active if i have some fast neons in the tank. i have 5 in at the moment but not for longer than a few ours... and i do this twice a week or something..


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

i put in about 3 feeder tuffys and let him eat them when he wants. if he doesnt eat all of it i have a pictus cat that will eat whats left. although the pictus cat will eat the feeders too


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

none. i feed my reds live fish maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks only and there's never leftovers.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

how much do neon's cost u people... they are .99 at petsmart by me... way too expensive to be using as a feeder... can get 6 goldies for that much


----------

